# Found CRPU pigeon in Cambridge Ontario Canada



## ReneeMarie (Aug 20, 2012)

Found CRPU pigeon in Cambridge, Ontario. On Friday evening (August 17th) I noticed a pigeon eating fallen seed from our feeder. In the 12 years we've been here we’ve never had a pigeon in our yard so I thought it a little odd. I watched him for a while and then went out to put some more seed on the ground for him. He was cautious but didn't fly away. I sat less than 2 feet away from him while he ate and he actually looked at me when I called him a pretty bird. He stayed for a few hours and then left. He’s been back every day since, including today (20th). Saturday I’d contacted an organisation I found on the internet and they told me he was very likely lost and to try and get his band information and then to contact CRPU which I did on Sunday but haven’t heard anything back yet.

The band is blue with the following information: 2010 CU and a series of numbers beginning with "16" possibly followed by a "3". It also has the www.crpu.com address on it. I couldn't really see much more before he flew up onto my roof. I will try to get a better look at the band if/when possible.

I’m keeping seed and water out for him. He doesn’t look disheveled or unwell, his appetite seems healthy and he doesn’t appear to have any issues flying. He also seems to have taken to perching up on the peak of our roof.

Also, should I try and catch him? It’s supposed to go down to 6 degrees (Celsius) tonight and I can’t imagine where he’ll go to keep warm especially if he’s used to sleeping in a warm loft. 

Many thanks for any help or advice you can offer,
Renée

I will upload pics of him shortly.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for looking out for this lost pigeon.
If you can catch him and contain him until the owner or an adopter can be found that would be great.
Lost pijies don't do too well on their own outside in the big world long term.
Continue to offer seed and water and if you catch him post all the numbers. You have a greater chance of finding the owner if you have all the numbers.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*He is a sitting duck all by himself for a predator attack.

If you need info on how to catch this lost bird, here is a link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=409652&postcount=1*


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

the crpu band comes from a club up north of me in Green lake,WI


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

sorry ours is a au band sorry once again


----------



## ReneeMarie (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank goodness he's not all the way from Wisconsin  What does the CU prefix stand for on his band? Could it be a location somewhere near me?

He was here at noon when I came home for lunch but he hasn't returned this evening as of 6:30 p.m. I keep going out to see if he's there and if he does show up I'll do my best to catch him and make sure he's safe and secure.

Here's a couple pictures of him on the off chance someone may recognize the little sweetie. (Ihope they upload okay)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/69040987/IMG_0734.JPG
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/69040987/IMG_0733.JPG


----------



## eshghekaftar (Mar 7, 2009)

Did you try this: http://www.crpu.ca/contact-us/


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

try placing som food on your landing platform infront of your traps and some on the inside. make sure your birds are locked down at the time or they will eat it all.


----------



## ReneeMarie (Aug 20, 2012)

*Located owner*

I finally got the info on the pigeon, he's from Quebec...that's over 500 km away from me. What are the chances of this birdie ever getting home? I will contact his owner tonight after work and see what he says about all of this. I just thought I'd let you all know what's been happening with, as it were, Monsieur Pigeon


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Please do not let the bird go, to get back home on it's own, even if the owner tell you so. This poor guy got lost and I doubt he can find his way back home.
Also be warned, some owners don't want their lost birds back.
Let us know what he sais (the owner) and then we take it from there.


Reti


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

more than likely the owner will tell you to keep the bird. at lease i would. good luck . keep me posted


----------



## ReneeMarie (Aug 20, 2012)

I spoke with the owner last night, and in all honesty, he wasn't concerned whatsoever and basically said to let him go and 'maybe he'll come home'. I asked if the bird had a name and he just laughed at me. 

I've been calling the birdie Norman  So, Norman it is. Norman still comes everyday, 2 and 3 times (I have not attempted to catch him yet but I'm ready to do so if need be). I have no issue with sharing my yard and seed with him, I quite like him, but is he going to be able manage long term like this (especially in coming winter months) or do I need to catch him and perhaps enlist the help of a wildlife rehabber? Also, should I remove his band and if so, how? (we have an avian vet here in town that would surely help) 

What should I do? Thanks all for caring


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Please do catch him. He will not do well on his won out there for long.
Pigeons do make great pets and maybe, if you can't keep him someone in your area can be found to give him a forever home.
You can ask your vet if he knows of any pigeon rescuers in your area.
Don't remove the band just yet.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for everything you have done.

Sorry to hear about the owner's remarks.

Yes, please catch him, the link in my first post will give you ideas on how to catch him. In short time, a hawk or other predator will find him.

You can always post in our adoption section if a home cannot be found.*


----------



## ReneeMarie (Aug 20, 2012)

I would love to have him stay with me if at all possible (it will depend mainly on our landlord and where Norman will need to be housed). How exactly does one go about 'keeping' a pet pigeon? Do people keep them indoors or outdoors or both? This is all brand spanking new to me. We currently share our home with our dog, several kitties and 2 bunnies (all indoors) but have never had the pleasure of a pigeon!

Thanks again for your advice


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My pigeons are indoors and they make great pets. I had a room for them where they would fly free, but the management complained, so now I have 8 I keep them in cages but they get 4-6 hours/day out of the cage.
They make great pets and if you think he would be lonely you can always get him a friend.
I learned to tell landlords that I have birds (not pigeons) if they ask what kind (most don't even ask) I say racers, or homers. Usually they don't care about birds.

Reti


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

*lost bird*



ReneeMarie said:


> I would love to have him stay with me if at all possible (it will depend mainly on our landlord and where Norman will need to be housed). How exactly does one go about 'keeping' a pet pigeon? Do people keep them indoors or outdoors or both? This is all brand spanking new to me. We currently share our home with our dog, several kitties and 2 bunnies (all indoors) but have never had the pleasure of a pigeon!
> 
> Thanks again for your advice


sorry to hear the comments the owner made. he's an idiot!!!!! trap the bird soon so that a hawk or other preditor doesn't get to him/her. i keep my birds outside in a coop/loft. do not cut the band off. once again ReneeMarie good luck and keep me informed skyeking knows more about these things and where to go. I'm new to this website, but not knew to pigeons. but i am still learning


----------

